# Is this rod good enough for Salmon



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I lost what I think was a very nice King last night, he hit, ran and jumped in all of about 1-2 seconds and broke me off, I was prepared for a big run and had my drag set pretty loose. I was using a 9' ML with 8# I had set up for steelhead. Should I use heavier line with the same rod or a musky baitcaster 7'9 MHFA with 30 lb braid? I'm casting spoons.

Thanks.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Chad Smith said:


> I lost what I think was a very nice King last night, he hit, ran and jumped in all of about 1-2 seconds and broke me off, I was prepared for a big run and had my drag set pretty loose. I was using a 9' ML with 8# I had set up for steelhead. Should I use heavier line with the same rod or a musky baitcaster 7'9 MHFA with 30 lb braid? I'm casting spoons.
> 
> Thanks.


Chad, I'd personally go with the 9 foot ML rod loaded with the 30 lb. braid. The longer rod will give you more sensitivity to feel the spoon and will allow you to cast further than the MHA rod. 8 lb. mono isn't really going to be adequate for landing these big fish and will break much easier than the braid. I'm running a 10 ft. ML Okuma Guide Select rod with 20 lb. braid and have only broken off one time all year. JMO & Good Luck!


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

i too would use the 9 footer. the longer lighter rod also helps absorb the shock from a good run from bigger fish. 

i use an 8'6" st. croix with 12 pound fireline and a 12 pound florocarbon leader. i havnt had any problem with being spooled or breakoffs in 3 years of using this setup. most salmon you are going to catch are going to be in the 10 pound range but there are lunkers over twenty but the gear i listed will handle these fish easily. allthough if i was fishing rivers with lots of debris i would go with a 20 or 30 lb braid and heavier leader too.

also salmon have real hard mouths so make sure you sharpen those hooks regularly. and you are going to lose fish. salmon are real good at throwing hooks expecially spoons. its just part of the game. makes it fun though.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks, I will go with 20 lb braid then and maybe a 14lb leader, I'm guessing a surgeons knot would work? I'm casting heavier spoons than the rod recommends and am thinking about getting some trolling spoons to cast, they have the same action as a casting just not the weight for casting right?


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

All I ever use on the river or the pier is a 10ft ML rod with 8lb test Maxima I set the drag to about 6lbs and seldom touch it. Ok I should recant that a bit and say it is my primary rod of choice since I also have medium action trolling rods with 17lb for pulling plugs a couple of center pin rods and 6 or 7 fly rods but I usually take one of my 10ft rods with me and it is my primary rod. Ok I admit I am somewhat of a fishing junkie and would not leave home without at least one fishing rod.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Chad Smith said:


> Thanks, I will go with 20 lb braid then and maybe a 14lb leader, I'm guessing a surgeons knot would work? I'm casting heavier spoons than the rod recommends and am thinking about getting some trolling spoons to cast, they have the same action as a casting just not the weight for casting right?


Casting spoons will work fine...despite what the rod recommends. They go further and are more effective when you need to detect a lighter bite. And I tie all my hardware ( swivels, snaps, etc...) on with a palomar knot:

http://www.animatedknots.com/paloma...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

All I've been using for the last 20 years is a 7' ugly stick with either the 14lb. or 20lb. fireline. No leader since I cast spoons at night, just a good ball bearing swivel. Never had a problem landing and fighting fish to 25lbs.+. I don't do the rivers with it, mainly just piers and can cast the shorter rod all night. Make sure your reel has a smooth drag for the runs. If you get one thats jerky, you can get a surge on the rod that could snap your line or straighten a hook before the drag goes I also have 2-9' uglies I use for surf fishing with the 14lb. fireline, and will use a 10 or 12lb. leader for salmon, or 6 to 8lb. for steel. Your Musky rod will be too stiff more than likely, you need a slower action rod that can absorb the burst when the take off without putting all the force on your line/lure/swivel.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Chad, I've used a simular set ups (7' to 9' ML) for shore/pier casting for years. The only thing I do different is beef up my line from the 6 to 8 lb I use for SH and Walleye and use 10 to 15 pound test line, I don't use a leader but as Ralph pointed out a good BB swivel is recommended. I used to use 17" Trilene XT or XL but now I'm sold on P-Line CXX.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks, I lost another nice fish last night on 8lb., I never even had a chance, I was bottom fishing so I thought I could get away with the lighter line and loose drag, nope. I'm getting some 12 lb today and going back to get my 2 fish.:rant:


----------

